# Bench upgrade



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks to a black Friday deal, I got a 32 inch TV and blue ray player at the bench now. 








A stack to watch, plus chromecast on wifi for YouTube and Netflix.








Now once this cold shoot comes through, y'all can just stop in, beers, vids and ties 
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Had to double post to get the images in


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice setup.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

is that tapam? That shit was sweet.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang! I have bench envy.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!! 
TimeFlies, yep Tapam. Killer sick video. I'm gearing up to start tieing up Tarpon flies. I try to tie for one or two seasons ahead of what I am currently fishing. Trying to get my Tarpon head on right 
L8, Harry


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Way to go, no need to ever leave the room, except to fish


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

CaptHarry said:


> Thanks!!
> TimeFlies, yep Tapam. Killer sick video. I'm gearing up to start tieing up Tarpon flies. I try to tie for one or two seasons ahead of what I am currently fishing. Trying to get my Tarpon head on right
> L8, Harry


Hey Captain...

Nice pic...hey, I couldn't help but notice the part about tarpon flies. I'm absolutely obsessed with getting one on a fly...never have. If you've done it (and you probably have) you're my hero. :notworthy:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I've brought just one tarpon to hand so far. Jumped a few others. 
I'm completely ruined just like everyone else stricken with the silver king sickness. Just like Lefty says in your signature line, there is nothing like seeing those fish come down the flat, just knowing that if you get one to eat and set the hook, an atomic bomb is going to go off :yes: Hoping this spring and summer to get lots of poon time in.
L8, Harry


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

CaptHarry said:


> I've brought just one tarpon to hand so far. Jumped a few others.
> I'm completely ruined just like everyone else stricken with the silver king sickness. Just like Lefty says in your signature line, there is nothing like seeing those fish come down the flat, just knowing that if you get one to eat and set the hook, an atomic bomb is going to go off :yes: Hoping this spring and summer to get lots of poon time in.
> L8, Harry


I've never even had a tarpon eat a fly yet. I did hook one off the beach on live bait and had her on for about 45 minutes or so...what a rush.

All I can tell you Captain is come go with me, do the opposite of what I do, and you'll be a world class tarpon angler. But I'm like you...I have enough tarpon flies to stretch end to end from Fairhope to Carrabelle...and back. 

Hope you're doing well. Please tell your dad I said hello if you think about it.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

CaptHarry said:


> I've brought just one tarpon to hand so far. Jumped a few others.
> I'm completely ruined just like everyone else stricken with the silver king sickness. Just like Lefty says in your signature line, there is nothing like seeing those fish come down the flat, just knowing that if you get one to eat and set the hook, an atomic bomb is going to go off :yes: Hoping this spring and summer to get lots of poon time in.
> L8, Harry



And a followup thought from your post...The absoulute most fun I have is fllyfishing for tarpon. As you say, there's nothing like it. I can sit there all day, just see a few fish and maybe get off a halfazzed presentation that gets refused...and I can't wait to get back out there the next day. You're right...there's nothing like it.

"Hope springs eternal in the human breast"...


----------

